# All the clever people will get this



## Caroline (May 10, 2011)

but then we are all clever here anyway



This keeps the brain cells working!

 TO ALL MY INTELLIGENT  FRIENDS:

I  am sending this only to my smart friends. I could not figure  it out.  My first thought was wrong and I had to look at  the answer. 
  See  if you can figure out what these seven words all have in  common?

1.  Banana
2. Dresser
3. Grammar
4. Potato
5.  Revive
6. Uneven
7. Assess

Are  you peeking or have you already given up?  





Give it  another try....
Look at each word carefully. You'll kick yourself  when you discover the answer. This is so  cool.....




















No, it is not that they all have at least  2 double letters










Let me  know if you found the answer - I didn't!  








Answer is  below!  



























Answer:   







 In all of  the words listed, if you take the first letter, place it at the end  of the word, and then spell the word backwards, it will be the same  word. Did you figure it out? No? Then send this to more people and  stump them as well. Then, you'll feel better  too.


----------



## Monica (May 10, 2011)

OMG LOL, I'm officially stupid.

like it though


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2011)

You're not stupid, it took most of the managers here ages to work it out...


----------



## Monica (May 11, 2011)

Well, ok, I didn't try very hard


----------



## AlisonM (May 11, 2011)

You nearly got me and I was about to give up but then I had an Ahah! moment and it clicked. 

Very good.


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2011)

We are all clever here, althoug sometimes things are so simple they are not so easy to see...


----------



## satsumadoor69 (May 11, 2011)

i like that i got it hubby didnt lol xxx


----------



## Monica (May 12, 2011)

My second excuse is that I'm a foreigner


----------



## Caroline (May 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> My second excuse is that I'm a foreigner



Friends with English as a second language speak English very well, although some of it can be very confusing unless you have it round you a lot.


----------



## Monica (May 14, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Friends with English as a second language speak English very well, although some of it can be very confusing unless you have it round you a lot.



LOL, my english isn't to be sneezed at either 

I certainly speak betterer than wot my hubby does

I actually think in english now, no more translating in my head. The downside of that is, that Carol is learning german at school and has requested I speak german, but I find it very hard, because german isn't my first language either(I speak swiss-german). I actually find myself translating from english to german which is not good!


----------

